# MTB: 03/18 Case Mt & 04/04 Batchelor Street



## MR. evil (Apr 10, 2012)

03-18-2012 - Case Mountain CT

Former AZer Trev was in the area visiting family for the weekend and wanted to do a good old play ride on the rocks at Case. Tried to get all the usual players, but with the short notice it was only me, Trev and Murph (trials dude). It was the typical play ride route on all the same old stunts so I won’t waste time posting any vid. Go back and watch the countless other Case Mt vids we have posted. It was pretty much the same ride…..with one, I mean two exceptions.
Ever since my first encounter with the trials guys at Case almost 4 years ago (Bvibert was also there that day) there has been one particular scary hunk of rock they call Everest that has haunted me. It has been on my to-do-list ever since that day. A couple years later after Trev’s first play ride at Case with us it also haunted him.. The approach is a steep 5 foot up to a sharp point / peak, followed by a very steep 25 foot roller to a sketchy run out. Trev and I would get to that section of trail, hit the drop before Everest and then wuss out as we approached the peak of Everest. Not so on this ride. It might have taken a good 30 to 40 minutes and about 30 failed attempts each. But finally Trev nailed it, and two attempts later I finally cleared it from my to-do-list. The funny thing is it wasn’t nearly as bad as I had built it up to be for the last 4 years. We do have vid of both of us riding Everest, but the angle it was taken at doesn’t make it look very impressive, almost embarrassing.




04-07-2012 – Batchelor Street MA

Ended up riding Batchelor Street with my buddy Murph. He doesn't ride there much and when he does it with me and he has only seen a small sampling of the trails. I decided to mix things up today and did one of the old school loops that I have never done with Murph. I added in a couple of twists to the old loop to make sure we hit a bunch of the more rocky technical trails. The down side I didn’t remember was that the old school loop is very clmiby, and all my additions were also very climby. Made for one hell of a ride.

Ended up riding IMBA to Swamp trail to Jacobs Ladder to T Rex to Lizard King to Unsolved Mysteries to Technical trail to Viper. Climbed up the jeep road to hit Twister to Lost and Found to Missing Persons to Far Side back to the truck.

Ride stats
8.85 miles
1560 feet of climbing accord to Murph’s GPS

3.5 miles into the ride we were in need of a short break and snack. And by we I mean me. Murph checked his GPS and we already climbed 750 feet...ouch! 

I had a really sweet OTB about 3 miles in to the ride on Jacobs Ladder and whacked the crap out of my left wrist / hand on a rock. It wasn't too bad for the remainder of the ride but it's killing me now. No rides for a couple of days.

BTW – after that ride Murph had a quick lunch and then went out and did a quick 40 on the road bike.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the prompt, up to date TR's!

Post the video.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Post the video.



Why, don't belive me? Maybe you should have been there with us to see it first hand. Its not like you weren't invited.





Murph on Everest (best angle, actually looks steep from this angle)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzf1...DvjVQa1PpcFORu8o147LjHArmVko3TtNKnRMlMl5n22U=

Trev on Everest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OklZ...DvjVQa1PpcFORu8o147LjHHmpOVB0igVy_rNCgcR574M=

Mr. Evil on Everest (I had to ride it again because of the dab, we didn’t get video of take #2 apparently)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFtf...DvjVQa1PpcFORu8o147LjHH8BJDvk2QOKyDWkOizEikM=


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Why, don't belive me? Maybe you should have been there with us to see it first hand. Its not like you weren't invited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw those already, he posted them on Facebook. I didn't even recognize it!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I didn't even recognize it!



I know, it looks much different in person. The videos make it look like something that you would even ride.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I know, it looks much different in person. The videos make it look like something that you would even ride.



That's exactly why I wasn't impressed with it when he posted it on Facebook! Looked like something I rode over a hundred times there but just couldn't pace where it was!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Looked like something I rode over a hundred times!



next time we are at Case you will have to show me how its done


----------



## awf170 (Apr 10, 2012)

Despite looking lame in video, I can definitely see how that's a sketch line.  Going from steep uphill to a steep roller with a sharp edge is the freakiest transition.  I never feel comfortable with a roller that does that regardless of how many times I have done it.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 10, 2012)

awf170 said:


> Despite looking lame in video, I can definitely see how that's a sketch line.  Going from steep uphill to a steep roller with a sharp edge is the freakiest transition.  I never feel comfortable with a roller that does that regardless of how many times I have done it.



You hit the nail on the head, what you describe has always been my issue with this rock. I have ridden stuff steeper and taller, but they all had flattish run ins. The other issue is the speed to hit the rock. Need to be fast enough to clear the peak with minimal pedaling so you don't whack your pedals at the peak. But not so fast that you get air. It's a mind f$&@.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 17, 2012)

Good job clearing that...That looks pretty nasty on vid....Prob way nastier in person!

Steveo


----------

